# RAFFLE #16 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

 TIRED OF MAKING ALL THIS MONEY FOR PAYPAL THEN THEY SCREW ME OVER 
SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280 OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT

1ST)13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS POWDER COATED ANY WAY YOU WANT 
155/80/13 175/70/14's TIRES OR COKER 520'S 13'S 14'S
AND SHIPPING ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THE THE STATES

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR GOLD UPGRADES AND SHIPPING OUTSIDE THE US BUT CREDIT WILL BE GIVIN SO YOU WILL NOT BE REQUIRED FOR THE COMPLETE SHIPPING









PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

15 1/2...all the "BALLERS" are still working on #12


----------



## six 2

Damn, you guy's are making a killin on here. 100 spots @ $25.00 a pop? Fuck i'm in the wrong fucking business :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 13 2008, 10:49 PM~12152151
> *Damn, you guy's are making a killin on here. 100 spots @ $25.00 a pop? Fuck i'm in the wrong fucking business  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH A KILLING FOR ZENITHS ALL POWDER COATED WITH TIRES AND SHIPPED 
YOU MUST BE A NEWBBIE


----------



## six 2

i ain't hatin. shit, get your hustle on.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

AINT NO HUSTLE IM MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE DO YOUR RESEARCH ON ME HOMIE


----------



## six 2

you are right. we are happy you guy's are doing these raffles. i think it is hella cool. :biggrin: peace


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 13 2008, 10:49 PM~12152151
> *Damn, you guy's are making a killin on here. 100 spots @ $25.00 a pop? Fuck i'm in the wrong fucking business  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 08:42 PM~12151150
> *100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> TIRED OF MAKING ALL THIS MONEY FOR PAYPAL THEN THEY SCREW ME OVER
> SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280 OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT
> 
> 1ST)13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS  POWDER COATED ANY WAY YOU WANT
> 155/80/13 175/70/14's TIRES OR COKER 520'S 13'S 14'S
> AND SHIPPING ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THE THE STATES
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH
> 
> ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR GOLD UPGRADES AND SHIPPING OUTSIDE THE US BUT CREDIT WILL BE GIVIN SO YOU WILL NOT BE REQUIRED FOR THE COMPLETE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> *


imma need #82 JD


----------



## dirtybird

payment sent to your bank account for #16.


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn...I think I'm gonna have to win this one before I win the "baller" raffle... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Nov 14 2008, 07:07 PM~12159873
> *damn...I think I'm gonna have to win this one before I win the "baller" raffle... :biggrin:
> *


ITS ABOUT TIME FOR A 2ND TIME WINNER :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 15 2008, 02:35 AM~12163342
> *ITS ABOUT TIME FOR A 2ND TIME WINNER :biggrin:
> *


I'm still workin on a first time win....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 15 2008, 02:37 AM~12163353
> *I'm still workin on a first time win....
> *


GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE THAT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

I know bro, I'll still be here donating after i win a set to show others the same love. ZENITHS 4 life. A real wheel company owned by a real rider.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NOW THATS REAL LOVE


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 15 2008, 02:37 AM~12163353
> *I'm still workin on a first time win....
> *


X16  :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

who has entered the most raffles without a win


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i think im the only 2 time winner :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 15 2008, 03:37 AM~12163353
> *I'm still workin on a first time win....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
[email protected]
$25 +$1.03 
$50 +$1.75
$100+$3.20

BANK OF AMERICA 
ACCOUNT #04021-*****
SANDOVAL
ZIP 90280

CHECK OR MONEY ORDER
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD A
SOUTH GATE CA 90280


----------



## G2G_Al

Sending Check for #68...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 15 2008, 01:13 PM~12165129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


payment sent for 2, 9, 79, 88 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 15 2008, 11:17 AM~12164516
> *who has entered the most raffles without a win
> *


I've been in raffle #4 - now, minus the baller raffle....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 15 2008, 05:10 PM~12166100
> *I've been in raffle #4 - now, minus the baller raffle....
> *


it will be ok u might win one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Nov 15 2008, 04:42 PM~12166229
> *it will be ok u might win one of these days :biggrin:
> *


See you tonight for some CROWN and the fight?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 15 2008, 04:10 PM~12166100
> *I've been in raffle #4 - now, minus the baller raffle....
> *


yeah my luck is terrible..i tried 3 raffles and couldnt stand it anymore and bought a set.

got to love Z's..the BEST.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

whats with the blue dot?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Payment not cleared


----------



## supercoolguy

clever


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 15 2008, 09:17 AM~12164516
> *who has entered the most raffles without a win
> *



I PLAYED 4 OR 5 :dunno: , LOST COUNT BUT I HAD TO WALK AWAY. I WASN'T WINNIN. SO NOW I'LL JUST WAIT TO BUY SOME LATER OR MIGHT START PLAYING AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 15 2008, 05:30 PM~12166797
> *whats with the blue dot?
> *


Southside..... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
$25 +$1.03 
$50 +$1.75
$100+$3.20

BANK OF AMERICA 
ACCOUNT #04021-*****
SANDOVAL
ZIP 90280

CHECK OR MONEY ORDER
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD A
SOUTH GATE CA 90280


----------



## Cali-Stylz

You have sent $51.75 USD to [email protected].

 :biggrin: Got my numbers :wave:

Big winner, big winner hno:


----------



## LowProLac

how do I send a payment through paypal?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
[email protected]
$25 +$1.03 
$50 +$1.75
$100+$3.20

BANK OF AMERICA 
ACCOUNT #04021-*****
SANDOVAL
ZIP 90280

CHECK OR MONEY ORDER
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD A
SOUTH GATE CA 90280


----------



## G2G_Al

Strong Start!! Let's finish this one before Christmas!!! Z's would be a great Christmas Gift to yourself!! or a loved one.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IF EVERYONE ADDED THE INFO TO THERE SIGNATURE IT WOULD HELP


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 17 2008, 08:30 PM~12185779
> *IF EVERYONE ADDED THE INFO TO THERE SIGNATURE IT WOULD HELP
> *


Done!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 17 2008, 09:49 PM~12186024
> *Done!
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 17 2008, 09:30 PM~12185779
> *IF EVERYONE ADDED THE INFO TO THERE SIGNATURE IT WOULD HELP
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Prez of the I

Sending payment (paypal) for 64 & 38


----------



## haze1995

Updated my sig. 

Thinking about getting a few numbers.


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 18 2008, 08:08 PM~12195943
> *Updated my sig.
> 
> Thinking about getting a few numbers.
> *


don't think too long... Just Do It!!


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 17 2008, 09:15 PM~12185627
> *PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
> [email protected]
> $25 +$1.03
> $50 +$1.75
> $100+$3.20
> 
> BANK OF AMERICA
> ACCOUNT #04021-*****
> SANDOVAL
> ZIP 90280
> 
> CHECK OR MONEY ORDER
> ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
> 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD A
> SOUTH GATE CA 90280
> *


No credit cards? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Nov 18 2008, 10:45 PM~12197093
> *No credit cards? :biggrin:
> *


Go to paypal.com they will process your payment with credit card  

Got no part in earning the money, just trying to help out... the more squares sold the faster the drawing comes. More drawings = More chances to win :0 As long as ZenithWireWheels keeps giving us the oppertunity. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

thanks for the help


----------



## Maverick




----------



## osolo59

payment sent for 59


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 18 2008, 07:27 PM~12196150
> *don't think too long... Just Do It!!
> *


Payment sent for #19 and #77


You have sent $51.75 USD to [email protected].

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 19 2008, 06:26 PM~12204764
> *Payment sent for #19 and #77
> You have sent $51.75 USD to [email protected].
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Good Luck Homie!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 19 2008, 05:32 PM~12204823
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Good Luck Homie!!
> *


Thanks, this would be a killer coming home from Iraq gift to myself!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 19 2008, 07:37 PM~12204877
> *Thanks, this would be a killer coming home from Iraq gift to myself!
> *


:worship:

Would not be mad if you were to win them...if not for guy's like you we wouldnt be able to even think about buying or winning a set of Zeniths for our rides. Thanks for serving our country :thumbsup:

Still more chances to win! Buy up the squares fellas, get this thing rolling.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 19 2008, 08:03 PM~12205135
> *:worship:
> 
> Would not be mad if you were to win them...if not for guy's like you we wouldnt be able to even think about buying or winning a set of Zeniths for our rides. Thanks for serving our country :thumbsup:
> 
> Still more chances to win! Buy up the squares fellas, get this thing rolling.
> *


WOW THAT WAS TOUCHING FOR REAL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
[email protected]
$25 +$1.03 
$50 +$1.75
$100+$3.20

BANK OF AMERICA 
ACCOUNT #04021-*****
SANDOVAL
ZIP 90280

CHECK OR MONEY ORDER
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS
13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD A
SOUTH GATE CA 90280


----------



## BIGMANDO

PAYPAL PAYMENT SENT FOR #S 1,10,91 AND 100


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## EazyE10286

Paypal Payment sent for #'s 18 & 89 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## BIGMANDO

:biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 19 2008, 11:02 PM~12207088
> *:biggrin:
> *


Takin them four corners huh?  good luck


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Nov 19 2008, 09:07 PM~12207155
> *Takin them four corners huh?  good luck
> *


shit yea..i was jus one number off from the last raffle.and good luck to u also :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 19 2008, 08:21 PM~12206596
> *WOW THAT WAS TOUCHING FOR REAL
> *


I felt it all the way here in Iraq :tears: 






For real,

Thanks for the kind words homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## EazyE10286

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 19 2008, 03:34 PM~12202673
> *
> *


Like the signature but you say FREE :0


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

The money has been sent!
You have sent $26.03 USD to [email protected].

payment sent for #32

thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 11:23 PM~12152641
> *AINT NO HUSTLE IM MAKING DREAMS COME TRUE DO YOUR RESEARCH ON ME HOMIE
> *


damn bro you did fill a dream and the police took it away :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 20 2008, 11:34 PM~12217226
> *damn bro you did fill a dream and the police took it away :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 20 2008, 11:36 PM~12217242
> *WHAT HAPPENED
> *


dirty ass police bro


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OKAY WHAT DID THEY DO


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 20 2008, 11:51 PM~12217387
> *OKAY WHAT DID THEY DO
> *


came in the crib to get me and took some prizes home with them to hand out..took the rims a projector all my kids game systems and some other small shit..we just moved so everything was still packed so it made it easy for them to take.


----------



## Loco Yesca

damn.


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Nov 20 2008, 11:55 PM~12217427
> *damn.
> *


yea took me all them raffles to win then in a flash they took them :angry: :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 20 2008, 11:57 PM~12217438
> *yea took me all them raffles to win then in a flash they took them :angry:  :angry:
> *


THERES GOTTA BE SOMETHING WE CAN DO


----------



## osolo59

get in phat-so that caddy would look good on some zs :biggrin: 
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: osolo59, ZENITH WIREWHEELS, PHAT-SO


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 20 2008, 11:59 PM~12217454
> *THERES GOTTA BE SOMETHING WE CAN DO
> *


its all good bro when i come across some cash i will just try my luck again bro...damn them rims where pretty ass hell to shit i just got the last box like 2 days before it happened


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

DAMM


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 21 2008, 12:15 AM~12217588
> *DAMM
> *


yea its fucked up the bad part is my kids game systems they havent notice yet but when they do what to say...dirty ass police bro


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THATS FUKIN CRAZY


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 21 2008, 12:21 AM~12217646
> *THATS FUKIN CRAZY
> *


yea but what can you do.all i can do is hope things get better and thanks that the family is ok


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YEP ALLWAYS FAMILY FIRST


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 20 2008, 09:54 PM~12217417
> *came in the crib to get me and took some prizes home with them to hand out..took the rims a projector all my kids game systems and some other small shit..we just moved so everything was still packed so it made it easy for them to take.
> *


Thats terrible! Give some people a lil authority and they abuse it. Sorry this happened to you. 

I dont want to dig too deep here, but did they think the stuff was stolen or something?


Glad your family is OK. Again sorry this happened to you.

Can you file a complaint with the city? Maybe write a letter to your congressman? There has to be something you can do.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 21 2008, 12:35 AM~12217778
> *Can you file a complaint with the city?  Maybe write a letter to your congressman?  There has to be something you can do.
> *


x2


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 21 2008, 12:35 AM~12217778
> *Thats terrible!  Give some people a lil authority and they abuse it.  Sorry this happened to you.
> 
> I dont want to dig too deep here, but did they think the stuff was stolen or something?
> Glad your family is OK.  Again sorry this happened to you.
> 
> Can you file a complaint with the city?  Maybe write a letter to your congressman?  There has to be something you can do.
> *


naw they just dirty..wife asked about things missing and they dinied it and said fill a police report out but what good will that do you we are the police...fucked up shit bro cuz i worked hard on winning them Z'S..fuck it can keep letting this get me down just got to get back on my feet and start over and look forward bro i will be back soon enough


----------



## Olds_racer

How much would a gold nipple and spoke upgrade be?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Nov 21 2008, 11:58 AM~12220957
> *How much would a gold nipple and spoke upgrade be?
> *


600


----------



## Olds_racer




----------



## haze1995

Hey JD,

You get my payment?

Was for #19 and #77


----------



## Olds_racer

Just sent my money order out for #4 and 84 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 20 2008, 11:54 PM~12217417
> *came in the crib to get me and took some prizes home with them to hand out..took the rims a projector all my kids game systems and some other small shit..we just moved so everything was still packed so it made it easy for them to take.
> *


That's fucked up man :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 21 2008, 06:19 PM~12224134
> *That's fucked up man :angry:
> *


X72


----------



## supercoolguy

sorry to hear that. and they wonder why people dont like them.


----------



## UCE IV LIFE

PAYMENT SENT 4,6,12,14 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Going Fast, let's keep it going!!!


----------



## davidm63

sent you a pm, I want # 76, 14, 63, 25. Start making my 3x golds, and order up my 13in 5.20's..... I winning this MF  :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Nov 21 2008, 03:58 PM~12223057
> *Just sent my money order out for #4 and 84 :biggrin:
> *


4'S GONE ALLREADY


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 21 2008, 01:23 PM~12222714
> *Hey JD,
> 
> You get my payment?
> 
> Was for #19 and #77
> *



:wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 22 2008, 02:11 AM~12227901
> *:wave:
> *


REFRESH :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

:thumbsup: 

Thanks

Im thinking bout scooping up a few more :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 22 2008, 12:24 AM~12227591
> *4'S GONE ALLREADY
> *


 :0  
how bout 24?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## Olds_racer

:angry: DAMN snail mail!


----------



## UCE IV LIFE

any updates


----------



## haze1995

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## TWEEDY

New and improved signiture.... :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

TTMFT!


----------



## B_A_RIDER

you able to take paypal as payment yet? Last I read it wasnt working out so you were only doing money orders... Let me know I got $20 ready to shoot your way.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 24 2008, 03:13 PM~12245466
> *you able to take paypal as payment yet? Last I read it wasnt working out so you were only doing money orders... Let me know I got $20 ready to shoot your way.
> *


He can do Paypal but,,,,

PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
[email protected]
$25 +$1.03 
$50 +$1.75
$100+$3.20


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## B_A_RIDER

Are you sure? read in red



> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 13 2008, 07:42 PM~12151150
> *100 TICKETS $25.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER
> 
> TIRED OF MAKING ALL THIS MONEY FOR PAYPAL THEN THEY SCREW ME OVER
> SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280 OR PM FOR BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT INFO FOR INSTANT PAYMENT
> 
> 1ST)13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS  POWDER COATED ANY WAY YOU WANT
> 155/80/13 175/70/14's TIRES OR COKER 520'S 13'S 14'S
> AND SHIPPING ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THE THE STATES
> 
> WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH
> 
> ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR GOLD UPGRADES AND SHIPPING OUTSIDE THE US BUT CREDIT WILL BE GIVIN SO YOU WILL NOT BE REQUIRED FOR THE COMPLETE SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE PROVIDE YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER CHOICES IN THE PAYMENT
> *


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 24 2008, 06:41 PM~12247653
> *Are you sure? read in red
> *


Yes I am sure. Thats how I sent my $$ in. Just make sure you add the fees and put your numbers on the notes in paypal.
:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

yep now I gotta wait for my paypal to clear from all the spending I did today to make sure I dont get no overdrafts haha but im in this one


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 24 2008, 12:08 AM~12239940
> *New and improved signiture.... :biggrin:
> *


dang show off.. :angry:


----------



## haze1995

buy some numbers so we can get this thing over with!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 25 2008, 05:10 PM~12256746
> *dang show off.. :angry:
> *


Hey Maverick, not to get technical but the Z's are not free....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 25 2008, 09:22 PM~12260503
> *Hey Maverick, not to get technical but the Z's are not free....
> *


It should say almost free


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 25 2008, 10:22 PM~12260503
> *Hey Maverick, not to get technical but the Z's are not free....
> *


$125 is fuckin free....for a quality wheel in my opinon :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 25 2008, 11:22 PM~12260503
> *Hey Maverick, not to get technical but the Z's are not free....
> *


technically your paying for a number,if that number gets drawn its your free ticket to some z's :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Nov 26 2008, 10:17 AM~12264302
> *technically your paying for a number,if that number gets drawn its your free ticket to some z's :cheesy:
> *


Thats a better way to think about it :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

OK I recant my statement.....

Do your thing Mav

:biggrin:


----------



## 86supremecutty

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Nov 23 2008, 01:24 AM~12233963-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: I will take number 34 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ZENITH [email protected] 15 2008, 01:00 PM~12165074
> *PAYPAL AS FOLLOWS
> [email protected]
> $25 +$1.03
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have sent $26.03 USD to [email protected].
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EazyE10286_@Nov 26 2008, 12:17 PM~12264302
> *technically your paying for a number,if that number gets drawn its your free ticket to some z's :cheesy:
> *


hno: I have had a few free tickets, just not any that won  YET!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

updated number grid please?

thinking about a couple more numbers.


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## 86supremecutty

Happy thanksgiving everybody


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HAPPY THANKS GIVING FROM ME AND MY FAMILY


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 27 2008, 12:17 PM~12275427
> *HAPPY THANKS GIVING FROM ME AND MY FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You too JD!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## haze1995

keepin this on top!


----------



## 86supremecutty

TTMFT


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 1 2008, 04:41 AM~12300052
> *keepin this on top!
> *


started off good what happen :dunno:


----------



## 64 Drop

ttt


----------



## haze1995

ok, ok Ill take #77 too!













You have sent $26.03 USD to [email protected].


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 2 2008, 12:15 AM~12309255
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

buy some numbers people!

you cant win if you dont play.


----------



## UCE IV LIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

quick question for JD: How long do you let the raffle stay active? Do you wait till all the numbers are sold?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 3 2008, 01:47 AM~12321143
> *quick question for JD: How long do you let the raffle stay active?  Do you wait till all the numbers are sold?
> *


YES OF COURSE


----------



## wannahop

did you get my payment?


----------



## duceoutdaroof

PM SENT ...I'm trying to get the bank info


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Another PM sent !


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 3 2008, 01:47 AM~12321143
> *quick question for JD: How long do you let the raffle stay active?  Do you wait till all the numbers are sold?
> *


:yes:

Go look at the "Baller" raffle hno: been going a while :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 3 2008, 12:23 PM~12324731
> *:yes:
> 
> Go look at the "Baller" raffle hno: been going a while :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, thats what made me ask the question. Ill probably end up buying a few more numbers before this whole thing is over...


----------



## caprice76

IS 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD SOUTH GATE CA 90280 THE ADDRESS TO SND MONEY ORDER?


----------



## caprice76

MONEY ORDER IN MAIL , ANY NUMBER


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 1 2008, 07:20 PM~12306999
> *ok, ok Ill take #77 too!
> You have sent $26.03 USD to [email protected].
> *


JD, meant to ask for 95. SHould have 19, 77, and 95 now.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86supremecutty

TTT


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 4 2008, 09:12 PM~12341112
> *JD, meant to ask for 95.  Should have 19, 77, and 95 now.
> *


JD, can you confirm this change? Sent you a PM too! Thanks


----------



## wannahop

ttt


----------



## 1979mc

these raffle are a badass idea the only problem is everyone one is too broke or too scared to buy some tickets.quit being pussies and buy some tickets :biggrin: maybe there should be 2500 numbers at 1 dollar a piece with only two winners. those are bad odds :thumbsdown:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 6 2008, 05:28 PM~12354553
> *these raffle are a badass idea the only problem is everyone one is too broke or too scared to buy some tickets.quit being pussies and buy some tickets :biggrin: maybe there should be 2500 numbers at 1 dollar a piece with only two winners. those are bad odds :thumbsdown:
> *



:yes:


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## 1979mc

i'm gonna start a raffle and the winner of my raffle will get 10 numbers on this raffle. maybe that will get things going a little faster. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 7 2008, 05:37 PM~12362159
> *i'm gonna start a raffle and the winner of my raffle will get 10 numbers on this raffle. maybe that will get things going a little faster. :biggrin:
> *


For real, buy up some #'s people.


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## 1979mc

LETS HAVE A RAFFLE BEFORE CHRISTMAS. TTMFTGD


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

:dunno:


----------



## Prez of the I

Let's everyone pick up another square to end this. Great stocking stuffer :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 10 2008, 02:58 PM~12391926
> *Let's everyone pick up another square to end this.  Great stocking stuffer  :biggrin:
> *


Bought a third one recently and also bought one from the baller raffle to try and get things moving but times must be rough.


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

Ill buy another on payday :werd:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 03:46 PM~12337725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JD, 95 should have my screen name in it :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## haze1995

come ya'll, pick up some squares.


----------



## osolo59

ttt for my zs


----------



## BIGMANDO

TTMFT


----------



## haze1995

as promised I have taken another number out of the raffle :biggrin: 

#56 please  

You have sent $26.03 USD to [email protected].


----------



## BIGMANDO

whats the board look like now?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 14 2008, 07:10 PM~12430052
> *whats the board look like now?
> *


i dunno but I should have 19,77,95 and 56


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 14 2008, 09:10 PM~12430052
> *whats the board look like now?
> *


x2


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 15 2008, 12:07 AM~12432544
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WILL UPDATE IN THE MORNING


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## imp63ss

Payment sent for #67 and #75. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

payment sent for #45


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by imp63ss+Dec 16 2008, 12:47 AM~12443036-->
> 
> 
> 
> Payment sent for #67 and #75.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 03:58 AM~12443383
> *payment sent for #45
> *


nice! Goodluck fellas.


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## haze1995

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## haze1995

how many left?


----------



## imp63ss

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 20 2008, 10:46 PM~12486391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only 59 to go :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

where did my other two numbers go?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 21 2008, 08:46 PM~12493188
> *where did my other two numbers go?
> *


AGAIN HIT REFRESH


----------



## osolo59

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Fish

paypal sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Fish_@Dec 23 2008, 02:35 AM~12505700
> *paypal sent
> *


REFUND SENT YOU PAYED THE WRONG ACCOUNT


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 23 2008, 12:50 AM~12505744
> *REFUND SENT YOU PAYED THE WRONG ACCOUNT
> *


 :0


----------



## B.U.G.

Alrite JD, Just paid and I want that 13... Good luck ya'll.... Greetings from el Salvador.

Se ha enviado el dinero.
Ha enviado $26.03 USD a [email protected].


----------



## haze1995

thanks for buying up a square!

goodluck


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 23 2008, 08:44 PM~12511581
> *thanks for buying up a square!
> 
> goodluck
> *



No problema, let's hope they sold out anytime soon...

Goodluck for you too


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Olds_racer

Money order sent for # 25, 26, and 27


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Dec 27 2008, 08:00 PM~12540209
> *Money order sent for # 25, 26, and 27
> *


goodluck bro!


----------



## 1979mc

ttt


----------



## Fish

over half way..get your money out...i need this set for the bigbody


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ALMOST DONE WAIT TILL INCOME TAX TIME THESE RAFFLES WILL FLY AGAIN


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 29 2008, 12:57 AM~12549261
> *ALMOST DONE WAIT TILL INCOME TAX TIME THESE RAFFLES WILL FLY AGAIN
> *


:thumbsup: Hopefully I will be trying to win a SECOND set by then, can never have too many Z's :biggrin: Good luck everybody :wave:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 29 2008, 01:10 PM~12551519
> *:thumbsup: Hopefully I will be trying to win a SECOND set by then, can never have too many Z's :biggrin: Good luck everybody :wave:
> *


I'm just trying to get my first set cause my 63 needs some Z's. :biggrin: but yea you are right, can never have too many Z's. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by Fish_@Dec 28 2008, 08:45 PM~12548110
> *over half way..get your money out...i need this set for the bigbody
> *



:nono: *I NEED THIS SET FOR MY MALIBU*  :biggrin:


----------



## Fish

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 29 2008, 07:31 PM~12554657
> 
> :nono: *I NEED THIS SET FOR MY MALIBU*   :biggrin:
> [/b]


sorry..im gettin em


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## imp63ss

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

Hey JD,

Payment sent for ANY one number :0 

(You have sent $26.03 USD to [email protected].)

thanks


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 31 2008, 07:04 PM~12572929
> *Hey JD,
> 
> Payment sent for ANY one number :0
> 
> (You have sent $26.03 USD to [email protected].)
> 
> thanks
> *



Yo Haze, u put quite some money on this raffle.... gooluck bro and thanks for speeding it up


----------



## 1979mc

The money has been sent!
You have sent $51.75 USD to [email protected].

PAYMENT SENT FOR 23 AND 52. LETS GET THIS SHIT GOING :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

[email protected] PAYMENTS FOR KEYCHAINS


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Did I win yet? :scrutinize: Good to see this moving along though   



> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Dec 29 2008, 07:39 PM~12554231
> *I'm just trying to get my first set cause my 63 needs some Z's.  :biggrin:  but yea you are right, can never have too many Z's.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what I meant, and thought with the next raffle I could try for a SECOND set after I win this set :biggrin: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## BIGMANDO

PAYPAL PAYMENT SENT FOR 47 AND 65


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Jan 3 2009, 02:19 PM~12593666
> *PAYPAL PAYMENT SENT FOR 47 AND 65
> *


----------



## haze1995

TTT
Got that '63 for the new Impala JD is rollin!

Thanks JD


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGMANDO

whats the board look like now?i refreshed and my new #s arent red yet


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THERE RED ON MY SCREEN


----------



## BIGMANDO

:0 :dunno:


----------



## imp63ss

TTT!


----------



## supercoolguy

:|


----------



## haze1995

:dunno:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

:420:


----------



## 81 lac

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## BIGMANDO

thanks JD!  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NO PROBLEM


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Olds_racer

Right on!
Thanks JD


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## haze1995

Fill er' up people! Buy them squares up.


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 7 2009, 10:09 PM~12638418
> *Fill er' up people!  Buy them squares up.
> *


x2


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 7 2009, 11:34 PM~12639451
> *x2
> *


x7987982739587986794768937598327687349876897328957098375098279856270983750987269876098347960857293087508735098270695873098570932756092837059827309862049875029387509813270958702948760982703495867230985702938756098237056982730498563209875609832760983427098750928374698734069283709847569872409867209487698273098570198374095827629847627098370495873209486709284672894672948572698934280975692834769885039485609287094860284705692837095870932486742098376928730498652704986720897350892736563270986702938745897613287572098467209873654723845986374209348656198375698427609283750871698375094876092873580769287384609284765028736508972709682730958720398467320987568327580932750983275098237058923760928476098247086927098576329847567328947503285732475832094862093875092870694287099107598195813792409817093803475618734598613450981734658734617165918734509137650817305897160895760918723059871203985709128357018320581375609128579767408757956997520560973476 :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## Fish

:dunno: i dont understand why this wouldnt sell out in a week...only 25 bucks...shit the money is staying in the lowrider comunity.. cant go wrong


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Fish_@Jan 9 2009, 07:30 PM~12656454
> *:dunno:  i dont understand why this wouldnt sell out in a week...only 25 bucks...shit the money is staying in the lowrider comunity.. cant go wrong
> *


buy a couple more fish :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Fish_@Jan 9 2009, 05:30 PM~12656454
> *:dunno:  i dont understand why this wouldnt sell out in a week...only 25 bucks...shit the money is staying in the lowrider comunity.. cant go wrong
> *


+ one million :biggrin:


----------



## 1978mc

I'LL BE SENDING A PAYMENT IN A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR FOUR NUMBERS. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1978mc_@Jan 9 2009, 10:04 PM~12659358
> *I'LL BE SENDING A PAYMENT IN A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR FOUR NUMBERS. :biggrin:
> *


Sweet!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish

i bought 2 for myself and a some as chrismas gifts for guys in my club.

i might buy a couple more near the end just to get things over with


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fish_@Jan 10 2009, 10:57 AM~12661743
> *i bought 2 for myself and a some as chrismas gifts for guys in my club.
> 
> i might buy a couple more near the end just to get things over with
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

payment sent for #36-#39-#57-#81,thanks JD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HERE WE GO AGAIN STOP PUTTING RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT MEMO THE PAYMENTS ARE FOR KEYCHAINS


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 10 2009, 09:30 PM~12666295
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN STOP PUTTING RAFFLE IN THE PAYMENT MEMO THE PAYMENTS ARE FOR KEYCHAINS
> *


I thought I did?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 10 2009, 10:32 PM~12666317
> *I thought I did?
> *


YOU DID BUT SOMEONE ELSE DIDNT


----------



## haze1995

TTMFT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE LOYAL ZENITH SUPPORTERS 
I HAVE GIVIN LAY IT LOW MEMBERS THE BEST DEALS AND LOWEST PRICES JUST FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THEY BACK UP MY WHEELS 
SO AGAIN THANKS AND ILL KEEP THE PICTURES AND DEALS COMMING

AND FOR THE HATER (S) TRY AGAIN


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 12 2009, 09:22 AM~12679018
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE LOYAL ZENITH SUPPORTERS
> I HAVE GIVIN LAY IT LOW MEMBERS THE BEST DEALS AND LOWEST PRICES JUST FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THEY BACK UP MY WHEELS
> SO AGAIN THANKS AND ILL KEEP THE PICTURES AND DEALS COMMING
> 
> AND FOR THE HATER (S) TRY AGAIN
> *


real talk, right there. Zenith has haters? JD keep on doin what you do. We all appreciate it!


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 AM~12679869
> *real talk, right there.  Zenith has haters?  JD keep on doin what you do.  We all appreciate it!
> *



X2


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 12 2009, 10:22 AM~12679018
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE LOYAL ZENITH SUPPORTERS
> I HAVE GIVIN LAY IT LOW MEMBERS THE BEST DEALS AND LOWEST PRICES JUST FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THEY BACK UP MY WHEELS
> SO AGAIN THANKS AND ILL KEEP THE PICTURES AND DEALS COMMING
> 
> AND FOR THE HATER (S) TRY AGAIN
> *


shout out to YOU for havin' these raffles,I don't have a fat wallet and these raffles gives us all a chance at a set of the CLASSIC and BEST wire wheels,in my mind,on the market---PAST--PRESENT--FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE


----------



## B.U.G.

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12679018
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE LOYAL ZENITH SUPPORTERS
> I HAVE GIVIN LAY IT LOW MEMBERS THE BEST DEALS AND LOWEST PRICES JUST FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THEY BACK UP MY WHEELS
> SO AGAIN THANKS AND ILL KEEP THE PICTURES AND DEALS COMMING
> 
> AND FOR THE HATER (S) TRY AGAIN
> *


Thanks to you JD, for hookin' us up with the wheels. By the way, even if i win the raffle, I wanna talk business to you, I need to get a set for my bro's car that i dream bout making it a lo-lo.. you and everybody gotta give me a hand on this, 'cuz its kinda hard to get all the right stuff down here in El Salvador. There fore, all your advice will be well received. 

Keep it up Zenith of Cali


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## G2G_Al

Got nothing but love for Zenith!! 

Without these raffles I would not have some fresh Z's on my ride..

Can't wait to get it finished so I can put them on.. Money is short right now, so the Z's will sit untill my project 68 is done!!

Thanks JD!!


----------



## 1978mc

what numbers are left so i know what ones i can get still


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by 1978mc_@Jan 13 2009, 04:16 AM~12689454
> *what numbers are left so i know what ones i can get still
> *


go to page 14 and hit refresh then scroll about halfway down.


----------



## 1978mc

Payment sent for #69 and #85 


You have sent $51.75 USD to [email protected].


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by 1978mc_@Jan 13 2009, 11:27 AM~12691046
> *Payment sent for #69 and #85
> You have sent $51.75 USD to [email protected].
> *


:uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: about time you bought some.

















































































but I'm gonna win you shoulda saved 1200 and just bought a set. :twak: 
:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## lowrivi1967

TTT for them Zs


----------



## Dino

96 and 46


----------



## Chris

what numbers are left?

and how do the payments work now? haven't played in the last few raffles


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 13 2009, 09:13 PM~12697936
> *96 and 46
> *


right on! Goodluck man :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

ttt


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 14 2009, 12:33 AM~12698230
> *right on!  Goodluck man :cheesy:
> *



thanks! you too!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

ttt


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 14 2009, 10:31 AM~12702058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COME ON FELLAZ..LETS GET THIS DONE..KEEP ON BUYING SOME NUMBERS  :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

The baller raffle is closed, now lets close this one down too!


----------



## 1979mc

:angry:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 16 2009, 04:48 AM~12721234
> *:angry:
> *



Whats this about bro? :dunno:


----------



## imp63ss

Got Z's?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 16 2009, 08:48 AM~12721568
> *Whats this about bro?  :dunno:
> *


it's not finished yet. :biggrin: just bumpin it up.


----------



## haze1995

oh, cool, cool. LOL


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

PM sent for # 61


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 16 2009, 11:19 AM~12722751
> *PM sent for # 61
> *


 :worship: hurry up and buy!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## imp63ss

TTT!!! Come on peeps buy some spots.


----------



## Chris

what paypal account do we sent money to and what do you need to put in for info? other than the obvious?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 16 2009, 08:49 PM~12727861
> *what paypal account do we sent money to and what do you need to put in for info? other than the obvious?
> *


INFO IS AT THE TOP OF PAGE 2 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 16 2009, 07:19 PM~12728184
> *INFO IS AT THE TOP OF PAGE 2 :biggrin:
> *


+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Chris

thought it was to be sent to [email protected]?

the addy on top of page 2 is the bigbody customs pay pal address


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 17 2009, 01:43 AM~12730545
> *thought it was to be sent to [email protected]?
> 
> the addy on top of page 2 is the bigbody customs pay pal address
> *


bigbody is the new one. give user, name what numbers you want and don't call it a raffle your buying keychains :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 06:14 AM~12731271
> *bigbody is the new one. give user, name what numbers you want and don't call it a raffle your buying keychains :biggrin:
> *


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PLEASE NO PAYMENTS TILL FURTHER NOTICE


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 17 2009, 07:35 PM~12735522
> *PLEASE NO PAYMENTS TILL FURTHER NOTICE
> *


 :angry: someone fucked it up again :uh:


----------



## lowrivi1967

what the hell,can't people read and understand,seems this has been happening every raffle,f*ckin' kids!My old ass sometimes can't comprehend and that's why I'll pm JD for exact instructions,might be a pain,but I don't want to f*ck up!


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 18 2009, 10:27 AM~12739319
> *what the hell,can't people read and understand,seems this has been happening every raffle,f*ckin' kids!My old ass sometimes can't comprehend and that's why I'll pm JD for exact instructions,might be a pain,but I don't want to f*ck up!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HOW YOU THINK I FEEL THEY KEEP FREEZING MY DAMM MONEY


----------



## haze1995

damn this sux


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 18 2009, 06:58 PM~12742166
> *damn this sux
> *


x2 this is gona take longer than the baller raffle


----------



## haze1995

Any idea how long these hiccups take?


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 19 2009, 07:52 PM~12752607
> *Any idea how long these hiccups take?
> *


 :dunno: 37 and a half minutes


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 19 2009, 08:51 PM~12755390
> *  :dunno: 37 and a half DAYS
> *


fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin: 
bump it up and buy some squares :angry:


----------



## locoriderz

Whats up with PayPal, is it still on freez ?


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jan 17 2009, 07:35 PM~12735522-->
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NO PAYMENTS TILL FURTHER NOTICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 18 2009, 05:51 PM~12742118
> *HOW YOU THINK I FEEL THEY KEEP FREEZING MY DAMM MONEY
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lowrivi1967

:dunno:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

soooo how many squares left, is paypal good togo..............


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I still want number 61 pm me the bank info thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PM FOR PAYMNET OPTION THANKS FOR THE PATIENTS


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 22 2009, 01:20 AM~12779525
> *PM FOR PAYMNET OPTION THANKS FOR THE PATIENTS
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## supercoolguy

Come on raffle 16!!!


----------



## Killer Kali

Payment sent for #42, 55, 97


----------



## 408 certified

Payment sent for # 20


----------



## 1979mc

36 left :biggrin: chop chop let's do this


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 22 2009, 05:51 PM~12786054
> *36 left :biggrin: chop chop let's do this
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO

*TTMFT 4 SUM Z's :biggrin: *


----------



## hugos76

Make that 32 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Jan 22 2009, 06:02 PM~12784960
> *Payment sent for # 20
> *


WERE DID YOU SEND PAYMENT TO


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 22 2009, 10:29 PM~12788002
> *Make that 32 :biggrin:
> *


i recounted and still got 34 and thats IF number 20's payment was sent to the right place :biggrin:


----------



## 408 certified

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 22 2009, 09:02 PM~12788421
> *WERE DID YOU SEND PAYMENT TO
> *


to the shop, the address on the first page


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 23 2009, 07:10 AM~12790425
> *i recounted and still got 34 and thats IF number 20's payment was sent to the right place :biggrin:
> *


I made a payment last night.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 12:09 PM~12792487
> *I made a payment last night.
> *


cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

at least its slowly moving along


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:0 I gotta get in on this


----------



## haze1995

29 squares left!


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 24 2009, 07:37 PM~12804553
> *:0  I gotta get in on this
> *


dont talk about it, be about it :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 25 2009, 03:11 AM~12807642
> *dont talk about it, be about it :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 25 2009, 04:11 AM~12807642
> *dont talk about it, be about it :biggrin:
> *


Money will be sent later today


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 25 2009, 12:29 PM~12808893
> *Money will be sent later today
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 25 2009, 12:29 PM~12808893
> *Money will be sent later today
> *


so what numbers did you pic?? i don't see them up there. :biggrin:


----------



## 86supremecutty

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

>


----------



## hugos76

Theres 29 LEFT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 26 2009, 06:26 AM~12816395
> *so what numbers did you pic?? i don't see them up there. :biggrin:
> *


Money order was sent out today for number 28  

...Let me know when you get the payment  Not sure how long money order takes to get there...


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 26 2009, 06:26 PM~12821170
> *Money order was sent out today for number 28
> 
> ...Let me know when you get the payment   Not sure how long money order takes to get there...
> *


it should take a couple of days. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 26 2009, 05:39 PM~12821293
> *it should take a couple of days. :biggrin:
> *


Good stuff.. I've never sent a money order outside Canada before til now :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 816rider

so whats the email again for a chance to win? whats the set this time? is it whatever you want powdercoated? 25 bucks a square? i wanna piece of this! just like gamblin, but it stays in the community!


----------



## haze1995

25 left!


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 26 2009, 10:49 PM~12825847
> *25 left!
> *


 :0 ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

yo homie let me know when my money order gets there


----------



## sypher

TTT


----------



## Fish

hey does anyone know is zenith makes 24s for a box caprice?













































ha ..just fucking with ya.
TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## HEX48

Payment sent for #66


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 29 2009, 10:53 PM~12856303
> *Payment sent for #66
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

23 to go!


----------



## 1979mc

:cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

M O sent for #35


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT.


----------



## 86supremecutty

> _Originally posted by Fish_@Jan 28 2009, 10:50 PM~12842302
> *hey does anyone know is zenith makes 24s for a box caprice?
> ha ..just fucking with ya.
> TTT
> *


haha good one.. oh yeah TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

free bump to the top


----------



## haze1995

TTT

c'mon peeps. We need to close this one down!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 31 2009, 09:31 PM~12870443
> *free bump to the top
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

Superbowl bump!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

deposited 25 on fri for #61


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 AM~12881746
> *deposited  25 on fri for #61
> *


goodluck :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 2 2009, 02:12 PM~12883268
> *goodluck :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it.....my chinas are rusting as i'm typing


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LOWRIDER IV LIFE #28"S BEEN GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 1979mc

about 20 left hurry up i need my new wheels soon :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## hugos76

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 2 2009, 06:59 PM~12886983
> *about 20 left hurry up i need my new wheels soon :biggrin:
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## hugos76

19 left uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 2 2009, 07:55 PM~12886911
> *LOWRIDER IV LIFE #28"S BEEN GONE
> *


Did you recieve the money order? I'll go with 29 then


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## haze1995

I count 18!


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Olds_racer

TTT


----------



## hot wheels

got my square on its way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## haze1995

Do I get a keychain for the baller raffle still?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 4 2009, 09:25 PM~12909478
> *Do I get a keychain for the baller raffle still?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 4 2009, 08:25 PM~12909478
> *Do I get a keychain for the baller raffle still?
> *


?


----------



## TWEEDY

:0


----------



## Purple Haze

Money sent for numbers

41, 43, 82 and 93 
:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## BIGMANDO

:0 .....13 LEFT  :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

13 more and theyll be on there way to the CHI


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 5 2009, 08:30 PM~12919377
> * 13 more and theyll be on there way to the CHI
> *


yep and the fedx guy already knows my address


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 5 2009, 11:50 PM~12922060
> *yep and the fedx guy already knows my address
> *


That way he can wave as he passes your place and stops at mine :cheesy:


----------



## imp63ss

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Feb 5 2009, 08:30 PM~12919377-->
> 
> 
> 
> 13 more and theyll be on there way to the CHI
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHI is not the abbreviation for houston :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by luxuriousloc'[email protected] 5 2009, 11:50 PM~12922060
> *yep and the fedx guy already knows my address
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he knows mine too. i gave him some bbq last time he dropped some parts off
> <!--QuoteBegin-EazyE10286_@Feb 6 2009, 12:34 AM~12922560
> *That way he can wave as he passes our houses and stops at JB's :cheesy:
> *


now your talkin :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

only if i had good luck


----------



## TWEEDY

money sent for 49


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

49 sold yesterday sorry


----------



## TWEEDY

Who has it? i hit refresh and its still empty


----------



## supercoolguy

> CHI is not the abbreviation for houston :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:49 PM~12925931
> *Who has it? i hit refresh and its still empty
> *


ITS GONE 
ILL UPDATE WHEN YOU PICK


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 6 2009, 01:25 PM~12926368
> *ITS GONE
> ILL UPDATE WHEN YOU PICK
> *


51


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2009, 12:49 PM~12925931
> *Who has it? i hit refresh and its still empty
> *


 :wave:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Did you receive my m o?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## hugos76




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 6 2009, 04:26 PM~12928216
> *Did you receive my m o?
> *


WHEN AND WERE DID YOU SEND IT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ALMOST DONE


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:43 AM~12931919
> *WHEN AND WERE DID YOU SEND IT
> *


SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280 and I sent it out the same day I pm'd you pics


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2009, 11:20 AM~12934103
> *SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280 and I sent it out the same day I pm'd you pics
> *


That's my old address so it will be fowared


----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

cmon number 61


----------



## haze1995

11 left!!!! Woooooo hooooooo


----------



## osolo59

ill take the last number


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## 1979mc

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Chevillacs

how many are left?

JD PM me your bank info homie....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

LOOK UP


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 9 2009, 06:55 PM~12954251
> *how many are left?
> 
> JD PM me your bank info homie....
> *


11

Lets get that last couple and get this thing going!! :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## haze1995

keepin it on top!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

408 CERTIFIED 
HIT ME UP ASAP


----------



## 408 certified

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 10 2009, 10:52 AM~12962464
> *408 CERTIFIED
> HIT ME UP ASAP
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I got number 60 60 60 60


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76

Did I win yet! :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NO


----------



## imp63ss

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Lets finish this one up before we dump our money into 17...
Sent money for 31 and 92


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 10 2009, 05:47 PM~12965161
> *I got number 60 60 60 60
> *


ABOUT FUCKING TIME YOU GOT IN ON THIS ALBERTO :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

cmon people lets end this one already...


----------



## caprice75classic

what numbers are left?


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 11 2009, 07:21 PM~12977892
> *what numbers are left?
> *


x2 i wanna set :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Look on the previous page minus 60,31,and 92, I believe there are only 8 spots left


----------



## imp63ss

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:0


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## TWEEDY

Lets get this finished before the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 12 2009, 09:54 AM~12983316
> *Lets get this finished before the weekend  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## bangbackbumper

ttt


----------



## imp63ss

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

>


----------



## 1979mc

how are we paying now? i want more numbers :biggrin: what is the paypal addy? and how much each with the paypal fees?


----------



## Dino

ttmft


----------



## 86supremecutty

We're almost done! come on people only a couple more before the draw


----------



## area651rider

paypal was sent for #94


----------



## haze1995

8 left!!! :0


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 13 2009, 06:56 PM~12996877
> *8 left!!!  :0
> *


7 left :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt.


----------



## 1979mc

give 70 and 80 homie. ya'll broke ass "ballers" need to buy the rest of the squares up. :angry: wtf is going on usually when there is only a few numbers left these things get goin :biggrin: 

The money has been sent!
You have sent $52.60 USD to [email protected].


----------



## 1979mc

newest updated board :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

Im ready :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

:roflmao:


----------



## hugos76

:buttkick:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 14 2009, 03:06 PM~13003724
> *newest updated board :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :loco:  :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

30


----------



## TWEEDY

4 left i believe...


----------



## imp63ss

Man, this is like watching grass grow, moving very slow. But....... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 14 2009, 07:47 PM~13004283
> *4 left i believe...
> *


if theres only 4 left ill take them and we can get this over tonight :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

x2...I will split them if you want


----------



## ss62vert

payment sent for number #98


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Feb 15 2009, 04:53 PM~13010649
> *x2...I will split them if you want
> *


if yall are gonna buy em let me know. cuz if not i'll get one more :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## osolo59

pm me the new paypal info and what numbers are left


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 15 2009, 07:07 PM~13011425
> *pm me the new paypal info and what numbers are left
> *


50 90 99 are left same paypal info DO NOT SAY RAFFLE OR PAY WITH ECHECK ON PAYPAL it will delay the raffle :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

sorry only 50 90 and 99 but i just paid for 90 :biggrin: so only 50 and 99 are left


----------



## 1979mc

2 left wtf lets do this :angry:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13011851
> *sorry only 50 90 and 99 but i just paid for 90 :biggrin: so only 50 and 99 are left
> *


ill take 99 and be right back


----------



## 1979mc

only one left :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc

lucky number 50 left :cheesy: :0


----------



## osolo59

payment for 99 sent


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13011948
> *payment for 99 sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2009, 09:01 PM~13011880
> *lucky number 50 left :cheesy:  :0
> *


ILL TAKE NUMBER 50....ITS MINE...ILL SEND PAYPAL BUT DONT KNOW IF HE'S ACCEPTING PAYPAL....LMK ASAP!!!


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13012120
> *ILL TAKE NUMBER 50....ITS MINE...ILL SEND PAYPAL BUT DONT KNOW IF HE'S ACCEPTING PAYPAL....LMK ASAP!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 15 2009, 09:26 PM~13012120
> *ILL TAKE NUMBER 50....ITS MINE...ILL SEND PAYPAL BUT DONT KNOW IF HE'S ACCEPTING PAYPAL....LMK ASAP!!!
> *


----------



## Chevillacs

OK PAYMENT SENT FOR 50.....WISH ME AND ONLY ME LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Okay every one hold on no more payments ill be home in a few hrs and update everything


----------



## EazyE10286

How about second place is a free ticket in the next raffle? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 15 2009, 06:41 PM~13012244
> *How about second place is a free ticket in the next raffle? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats a great idea.


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13012324
> *thats a great idea.
> *


It came to me in a dream. :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13012324
> *thats a great idea.
> *


i have a better one...........................................2 free tickets :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 15 2009, 08:52 PM~13012347
> *It came to me in a dream. :cheesy:
> *


Are you by crystall lake?


----------



## hugos76

BINGO!


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13012213
> *Okay every one hold on no more payments ill be home in a few hrs and update everything
> *


once you get everything cleared up shoot me a pm and i will send payment :cheesy:


----------



## Fish

everyone lurking around...waiting to see.  
Fish, luxuriousloc's, area651rider, selfmade213, ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA, EazyE10286


----------



## G2G_Al

Come on JD, now I need a set for my 38!!!


----------



## Chevillacs

I need a matching set for my monte......c'mon 50!


----------



## Chevillacs




----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 15 2009, 06:38 PM~13012213
> *Okay every one hold on no more payments ill be home in a few hrs and update everything
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 15 2009, 08:55 PM~13012384
> *Are you by crystall lake?
> *


About 20 mins. away...over by fox lake,lake villa,grayslake...


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

come on lets get this updated, so i can order my set from you after i dont win, haha, man i never win so i am buying a set soon as this is over.....


----------



## Olds_racer

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Olds_racer, wickedcutlass, Killer Kali, ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA


Whats the word JD?


----------



## Chevillacs

give the man some time......lol


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 15 2009, 09:41 PM~13013606
> *give the man some time......lol
> *


sorry homie, I meant in regards to the whole payment thing.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Feb 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13013622
> *sorry homie, I meant in regards to the whole payment thing.
> *


im just teasing you, im as anxious as yall


----------



## bangbackbumper

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 15 2009, 08:44 PM~13013645
> *im just teasing you, im as anxious as yall
> *


x2


----------



## Olds_racer

early prediction, #35 and it aint even mine


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

predictions.................65, not to sure who it is but im feelin that number


----------



## Olds_racer

where u located wicked?


----------



## MR JOKER




----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

BC man, lowermain land


----------



## Olds_racer

Right on, nother BC boy


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

yeah man pulled my ride outta the garage to day so it could finally see some sunlight, almost done putting the hydros in it........waiting to win some Z's now.............


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass_@Feb 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13014090
> *predictions.................65, not to sure who it is but im feelin that number
> *


 :0 THATS ME :cheesy: ....LETS HOPE UR RITE


----------



## Killer Kali

is this thing gonna happen tonight


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THE PROBLEM I THINK WE HAVE IS NUMBER 60


----------



## haze1995

oh shit, they all gone!!!! I never thought it would end. JD, do the damn thing tonight


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

someone quick buy 60


----------



## haze1995

i really think a 2nd place free ticket in the next raffle is a good idea.


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13014239
> *THE PROBLEM I THINK WE HAVE IS NUMBER 60
> *


Whats the problem? :uh:


----------



## haze1995

gives people some hope ya know?


----------



## Chevillacs

Why....what's up with 60?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I DONT SHOW PAYMENT RECIEVED


----------



## G2G_Al

:0


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 15 2009, 09:50 PM~13014299
> *I DONT SHOW PAYMENT RECIEVED
> *


 :0


----------



## Olds_racer

I'm sure anyone online would be more then happy to fill that spot? :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IT DONT WORK LIKE THAT

HE NEEDS TO SHOW PAYMNET SO WE CAN GET THIS DONE


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 15 2009, 09:50 PM~13014299
> *I DONT SHOW PAYMENT RECIEVED
> *


 :machinegun: that guy :0


----------



## Olds_racer

:twak:


----------



## G2G_Al

He was on today...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=50584


----------



## Olds_racer

what do you say JD, not tonight?


----------



## Fish

fuck!?...id like to win...or at least be happy for someone and go spend some money on #17


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Feb 16 2009, 12:23 AM~13014545
> *what do you say JD, not tonight?
> *


WE NEED TO GET AHOLD OF DUDE I HAVE NO RECORD OF PAYMENT I NEED HIM TO CLEAR IT UP


----------



## Olds_racer

so damn close :nosad:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NOT MY FAULT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

pull #30 & I'll guarantee payment for his spot.


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 15 2009, 11:34 PM~13014635
> *NOT MY FAULT
> *


I totally understand man, with any luck it'll be tomm night.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ANYONE PM OR CALL HOMIE


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Feb 16 2009, 01:34 AM~13014636
> *pull #30 & I'll guarantee payment for his spot.
> *


sound good winner pays for his spot if its not cleared


----------



## haze1995

even more waiting now. so close, yet so far???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TOMORROW ITS GOING DOWN FOR SURE


----------



## imp63ss

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## BIGMANDO

ANY WORD ON THAT GUY THAT DIDNT SHOW PAYMENT?


----------



## Chevillacs

So 60s still available? someone buy it! lol


----------



## bangbackbumper

if avail, I will take for sure


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 15 2009, 11:36 PM~13014654
> *ANYONE PM OR CALL HOMIE
> *


I PM'd him this morning to contact you, but he has not been on today yet....


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 16 2009, 10:50 AM~13017175
> *I PM'd him this morning to contact you, but he has not been on today yet....
> *



:angry: :twak:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

Sorry JD but if this turns out like raffle #12 where the fuck up ends up making everyone wait & watch before they win...I'm a have to fuck up #17!!! :rant: ...make sure that doesn't happen and just pull #30... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1979mc

i just talked to fineline on the phone. he said his wife put the chedda in the bank account. he is gonna call JD as soon as he gets home from work.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

ok sorry dudes and vatos i got it worked out


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 16 2009, 06:29 PM~13019553
> *ok sorry dudes and vatos i got it worked out
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

I forgot to add the $1.30 foe the fee when i paid two weeks ago


----------



## imp63ss

hno:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 16 2009, 05:42 PM~13019693
> *I forgot to add the $1.30 foe the fee when i paid two weeks ago
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TIME IS MONEY & WE ALL CLOCKING FOR $1.30... :burn:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

So i thought it was a hammer payment its going down 7pm tonite


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 05:47 PM~13019745
> *So i thought it was a hammer payment its going down 7pm tonite
> *


Mine was a hammer payment...cause the wheels are free!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

So did you send him the hammer? :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

keep the hammer..send the wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

Ahahahhahahahah. No more. Freebies


----------



## Chevillacs

ITS ALREADY 7PM IN THE EAST COAST JD.....WHATS UP LOL 

50


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Man it looks like I was raffle 16s most wanted all morning long and didnt even know it.


----------



## Switchblade

He's in the midwest, he has 33 miuntes left. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 16 2009, 06:16 PM~13020093
> *Man it looks like I was raffle 16s most wanted all morning long and didnt even know it.
> *


i tried calling you. :biggrin: tryin to tell you to watch your back :0


----------



## Chevillacs

LOL


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

ohhh 7pm cant come quick enough


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass_@Feb 16 2009, 07:27 PM~13020949
> *ohhh 7pm cant come quick enough
> *


we've been waiting 3 month and 3 days another 30 minutes won't kill ya :biggrin:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 05:30 PM~13020985
> *we've been waiting 3 month and 3 days another 30 minutes won't kill ya :biggrin:
> *


haha i didnt know it took that long i kinda forgot about it uffin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

GONNA KNOCK THIS OUT A LITTLE EARLY


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass+Feb 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13021043-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha i didnt know it took that long i kinda forgot about it uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13021046
> *GONNA KNOCK THIS OUT A LITTLE EARLY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

yeeeahhh lets do this, im still feelin 65 even know its not my number........


----------



## 1979mc

:0


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13021154
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you dont need another set... :biggrin:


----------



## area651rider

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13021046
> *GONNA KNOCK THIS OUT A LITTLE EARLY
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> THERES ANOTHER ISSUE THERES ANOTHER PLAYER THAT PAYMENT DOSENT SHOW CLEARD


----------



## EazyE10286

> THERES ANOTHER ISSUE THERES ANOTHER PLAYER THAT PAYMENT DOSENT SHOW CLEARD
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
Click to expand...


----------



## Chevillacs

HA HA HA JD FUNNY


----------



## BIGMANDO

> THERES ANOTHER ISSUE THERES ANOTHER PLAYER THAT PAYMENT DOSENT SHOW CLEARD
> 
> 
> 
> :0 NOT AGAIN
Click to expand...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## bangbackbumper

no shit


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

#35


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CLASSIC LANDAU


----------



## bangbackbumper

seriously???


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13021162
> *you dont need another set... :biggrin:
> *


my first set got stolen :angry: so i do need another set and this time they going right on the ride no time wasting


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 16 2009, 07:55 PM~13021314
> *my first set got stolen :angry: so i do need another set and this time they going right on the ride no time wasting
> *


That fuckin sucks...


----------



## bangbackbumper

so, did his payment not go through?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 16 2009, 07:56 PM~13021338
> *That fuckin sucks...
> *


yep but its cool cuz when i win this one i will have them color match the box :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

yeah we were gonna wait on classic landau on my three pump raffle because he sent a m/o two days before my drawing. I went ahead and did the drawing anyways and told he if he won i would still give him the pumps if the m/o was post marked before the date of the drawing. if it wasn't i would sell his number and draw again. but i got his m/o on the day after the drawing. he's said he sent it and he did. i actually still have it on my table :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 16 2009, 07:58 PM~13021359
> *yep but its cool cuz when i win this one i will have them color match the box :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 07:58 PM~13021372
> *yeah we were gonna wait on classic landau on my three pump raffle because he sent a m/o two days before my drawing. I went ahead and did the drawing anyways and told he if he won i would still give him the pumps if the m/o was post marked before the date of the drawing. if it wasn't i would sell his number and draw again. but i got his m/o on the day after the drawing. he's said he sent it and he did. i actually still have it on my table :biggrin:
> *


FUCKIT ITS GOING DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=25928

He hasn't been on today, I sent him a PM.....


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13021413
> *FUCKIT ITS GOING DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13021413
> *FUCKIT ITS GOING DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 06:01 PM~13021413
> *FUCKIT ITS GOING DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  KOO


----------



## 64 Drop

lets get it started


----------



## haze1995




----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 08:08 PM~13021507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your fired...


----------



## 1979mc

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Switchblade

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: hugos76, Switchblade, bangbackbumper, wickedcutlass, 1979mc, EazyE10286, imp63ss, haze1995, osolo59, area651rider, 64 Drop, 81 lac


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 08:08 PM~13021507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## bangbackbumper

classic landau is on.....


----------



## 1979mc

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: 1979mc, bangbackbumper, area651rider, Classic - Landau, wickedcutlass, Switchblade, EazyE10286, imp63ss, haze1995, osolo59, 64 Drop, 81 lac

:uh: 












































:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: wickedcutlass, bangbackbumper, EazyE10286, osolo59, 64 Drop, hugos76, imp63ss, *Classic - Landau*, haze1995, area651rider, Switchblade, 81 lac


He is on!! Let's get this right!!!!


----------



## haze1995




----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13021577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13021570
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wickedcutlass, bangbackbumper, EazyE10286, osolo59, 64 Drop, hugos76, imp63ss, Classic - Landau, haze1995, area651rider, Switchblade, 81 lac
> He is on!!  Let's get this right!!!!
> *


not any more :0


----------



## 1979mc

but jd is back on :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ITS ALL GOOD HE HAD SENT ME A PIC OF THE PAYMNET AND IM GONNA HONNOR IT


----------



## G2G_Al

:0


> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 07:14 PM~13021583
> *not any more :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bangbackbumper

back again.
16 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: bangbackbumper, Classic - Landau, 1979mc, 64 Drop, wickedcutlass, EazyE10286, imp63ss, area651rider, lowrivi1967, hugos76, ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA, osolo59, haze1995, Switchblade, 81 lac


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:15 PM~13021593
> *ITS ALL GOOD HE HAD SENT ME A PIC OF THE PAYMNET AND IM GONNA HONNOR IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:15 PM~13021593
> *ITS ALL GOOD HE HAD SENT ME A PIC OF THE PAYMNET AND IM GONNA HONNOR IT
> *


----------



## osolo59

hes tryin to hide now :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

:yes:


----------



## 64 Drop

and the winner is........


----------



## imp63ss




----------



## haze1995

he was writing something,,,


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Feb 6 2009, 05:26 PM~12928216-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive my m o?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 12:43 AM~12931919
> *WHEN AND WERE DID YOU SEND IT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic - [email protected] 7 2009, 12:20 PM~12934103
> *SEND CHECK OR MONEYORDER TO ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 13194 PARAMOUNT BLVD SOUTH GATE CA CA 90280 and I sent it out the same day I pm'd you pics
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:59 PM~12934325
> *That's my old address so it will be fowared
> *


Out of my hands, fellas. Good luck to all tho.  Once again!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

alright lets get this crackin


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13021641
> *he's writing something,,,
> *


what will he do next??? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13021646
> *Out of my hands, fellas. Good luck to all tho.   Once again!
> *


we ain't mad at ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 16 2009, 09:19 PM~13021654
> *alright lets get this crackin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc

:0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13021684
> *:0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## hugos76

ME


----------



## imp63ss

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 16 2009, 09:21 PM~13021692
> *ME
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Feb 16 2009, 08:21 PM~13021698
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


eedmypants:


----------



## hugos76

:around:


----------



## 64 Drop

dont worry classic by the time we find out who the winner is ur payment will be cleared......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by 64 Drop_@Feb 16 2009, 08:23 PM~13021735
> *dont worry classic by the time we find out who the winner is ur payment will be cleared......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


patients is a virtue


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 09:24 PM~13021747
> *patients is a virtue
> *


this is true


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 16 2009, 08:25 PM~13021762
> *this is true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Im getting light headed


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 16 2009, 08:28 PM~13021798
> *Im getting light headed
> *


 :biggrin: me too


----------



## 1979mc

breathe


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## 1979mc

20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: 1979mc, area651rider, wickedcutlass, osolo59, FineLine, bangbackbumper, haze1995, KNOWN ASSOCIATE, EazyE10286, 64 Drop, 81 lac, hugos76, lowrivi1967, Classic - Landau, Switchblade, Killer Kali, INKEDCITY, imp63ss


no zenith he must be uploading the video :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13021851
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: 1979mc, area651rider, wickedcutlass, osolo59, FineLine, bangbackbumper, haze1995, KNOWN ASSOCIATE, EazyE10286, 64 Drop, 81 lac, hugos76, lowrivi1967, Classic - Landau, Switchblade, Killer Kali, INKEDCITY, imp63ss
> no zenith he must be uploading the video :0  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


spoke to soon


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13021850
> *AND THE WINNER IS
> *


repost :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 07:29 PM~13021824
> *breathe
> *


Say homie ima have ur a arms sometime this week


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 06:29 PM~13021824
> *breathe
> *


breathe hell,got the paper bag goin',hyperventalatin' like a mother fokker :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper

damn it 95....


----------



## 1979mc

congrats 95 haze


----------



## EazyE10286

Haze?


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

ohh dang, well looks like i have to buy a set now........


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13021867
> *Say homie ima have ur a arms sometime this week
> *


thats cool you know it aint no rush


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 16 2009, 08:33 PM~13021899
> *Haze?
> *


haze1995


----------



## osolo59

when she pulled it out it was 59 shit my self :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

CONGRATS TO THE WINNER NOW LETS GET 17 OVER WITH SO WE CAN MOVE ON TO 18


----------



## haze1995

OMG, I cant believe it!!!!!! Great coming home present from Iraq. I never win these types of things. Im in complete shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967

congrats Haze,thanks again to JD


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13021943
> *CONGRATS TO THE WINNER NOW LETS GET 17 OVER WITH SO WE CAN MOVE ON TO 18
> *


see everyone in May for raffle 17 drawing :wave:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13021958
> *congrats Haze,thanks again to JD
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PM ME WHEN YOUR READY TO TELL ME HOW YOU WANT YOUR WHEELS 
AND YOUR INFO AND AGAIN THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT HELP MAKE THESE RAFFLES POSSIBLE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13021954
> *OMG, I cant believe it!!!!!!  Great coming home present from Iraq.  I never win these types of things.  Im in complete shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHEN WILL YOU BE BACK


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13021968
> *PM ME WHEN YOUR READY TO TELL ME HOW YOU WANT YOUR WHEELS
> AND YOUR INFO AND AGAIN THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT HELP MAKE THESE RAFFLES POSSIBLE
> *


U SHOULD DRAW ANOTHER NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Could not have gone to a better person. Congrats Haze. For all you do these Zs are for you.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

Congrats haze...on to 17 without any pyment drama


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 16 2009, 08:38 PM~13021987
> *U SHOULD DRAW ANOTHER NUMBER :biggrin:
> *


WHAT FOR GIVE ME A GOOD REASON AND I WILL


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13022035
> *WHAT FOR GIVE ME A GOOD REASON AND I WILL
> *


FOR ALL THAT WAITING FOR THOSE PAYMENT FUCK UPS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13022050
> *FOR ALL THAT WAITING FOR THOSE PAYMENT FUCK UPS
> *


SHOULD HAVE JUST SAID PLEASE OR THE HELL OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Fish

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:41 PM~13022035
> *WHAT FOR GIVE ME A GOOD REASON AND I WILL
> *



buy 3 and get the 4th free for # 17


----------



## Fish

congrats haze!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Fish_@Feb 16 2009, 08:45 PM~13022087
> *buy 3 and get the 4th free for # 17
> *


UUUHHH NO :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Damn I just come one here and see everyone saying congrats to Haze and I got all fucking excited!!! LOL that's fucked up

Oh well congrats homie! :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 06:38 PM~13021981
> *WHEN WILL YOU BE BACK
> *


Been back for about a month now. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13022002
> *Could not have gone to a better person. Congrats Haze. For all you do these Zs are for you.
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 16 2009, 08:48 PM~13022130
> *Damn I just come one here and see everyone saying congrats to Haze and I got all fucking excited!!! LOL that's fucked up
> 
> Oh well congrats homie!  :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 08:54 PM~13022202
> *Been back for about a month now.  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TO HEAR THAT WHEN MY DAD FINDS OUT A SOLDIER WON SOME WHEELS HES GONNA BE HAPPY


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:47 PM~13022106
> *UUUHHH NO :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol. why don't you just do a free raffle? i don't know why you have to charge :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 16 2009, 08:48 PM~13022130
> *Damn I just come one here and see everyone saying congrats to Haze and I got all fucking excited!!! LOL that's fucked up
> 
> Oh well congrats homie!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Owned! :cheesy: :cheesy: Im gonna have to participate in the next drawing for sure. I can afford to buy a few tickets and lose the money for the chance to be rolling on some Z's.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 06:57 PM~13022240
> *GOOD TO HEAR THAT WHEN MY DAD FINDS OUT A SOLDIER WON SOME WHEELS HES GONNA BE HAPPY
> *



Well make sure you tell him I appreciate his support as well as everyone elses.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 16 2009, 08:58 PM~13022256
> *lol. why don't you just do a free raffle? i don't know why you have to charge :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


IVE ALLREADY DONE FREE AND RAFFLE AT A LOSS BUT ITS ALL GOOD STAY TUNED FOR RAFFLE #20


----------



## Chevillacs

PULL ONE MORE!!!!!!

IT WILL BRING IN MORE PEOPLE CAUSE EVERYONE LOVES SURPRISES...

CONGRATS SOLDIER!!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 16 2009, 06:59 PM~13022289
> *PULL ONE MORE!!!!!!
> 
> IT WILL BRING IN MORE PEOPLE CAUSE EVERYONE LOVES SURPRISES...
> 
> CONGRATS SOLDIER!!!
> *


thanks homie  

gotta change my sig now :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 08:59 PM~13022274
> *Well make sure you tell him I appreciate his support as well as everyone elses.
> *


22YR SGT E7


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13022319
> *22YR SGT E7
> *


same as my dad! :biggrin: 

Im just a E-5 :0


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 08:59 PM~13022275
> *IVE ALLREADY DONE FREE AND RAFFLE AT A LOSS BUT ITS ALL GOOD STAY TUNED FOR RAFFLE #20
> *


 :biggrin: dont worry about me i'll be there and for 17,18,19


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

IF EVERYONE PUT THE RAFFLE IN THE SIG THEY WOULD GO FASTER I WANNA SEE A 24HR RAFFLE AGAIN


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:07 PM~13022419
> *IF EVERYONE PUT THE RAFFLE IN THE SIG THEY WOULD GO FASTER I WANNA SEE A 24HR RAFFLE AGAIN
> *



Its in mine :biggrin: 

I just gotta update for #17


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 10:07 PM~13022419
> *IF EVERYONE PUT THE RAFFLE IN THE SIG THEY WOULD GO FASTER I WANNA SEE A 24HR RAFFLE AGAIN
> *


done


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Feb 16 2009, 09:02 PM~13022319-->
> 
> 
> 
> 22YR SGT E7
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13022347
> *same as my dad!  :biggrin:
> 
> Im just a E-5  :0
> *


Oh Shit JD, your brother can't win!!! JD if your Dad's got as many kids as you, ya'lls moms should talk... :biggrin: 

Congratulations Haze welcome to the club


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Feb 16 2009, 08:08 PM~13023385
> *
> Congratulations Haze welcome to the club
> *


Thank You Sir


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Congrats Haze!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13023444
> *Thank You Sir
> *


Congrats bro :biggrin:


----------



## B.U.G.

Cool Haze, you had it all settle.... I'm glad you won, dog. Congratulations.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13023444
> *Thank You Sir
> *


Hmm...we're gonna need you to re-order your signature though :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Feb 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13023851
> *Hmm...we're gonna need you to re-order your signature though  :biggrin:
> *


Hows that?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 16 2009, 11:33 PM~13024781
> *Hows that?
> *


HES TALKING ABOUT THE OG THING


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 10:30 PM~13025442
> *HES TALKING ABOUT THE OG THING
> *



fixxord it :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Feb 16 2009, 08:32 PM~13023745-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B.U.G._@Feb 16 2009, 08:33 PM~13023772
> *Cool Haze, you had it all settle.... I'm glad you won, dog. Congratulations.
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NOW TAKE THE TIME AND MAKE YOU SOME WHEELS FIT JUST FOR YOU


----------



## haze1995

sig updated! again


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WHEN YOU GET YOUR WHEELS YOU'LL FORGET ALL ABOUT CHINAS


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13035536
> *WHEN YOU GET YOUR WHEELS YOU'LL FORGET ALL ABOUT CHINAS
> *


thanks again JD, and sorry for the confusion


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 06:57 PM~13022240
> *GOOD TO HEAR THAT WHEN MY DAD FINDS OUT A SOLDIER WON SOME WHEELS HES GONNA BE HAPPY
> *


what did your dad say?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13045646
> *what did your dad say?
> *


IT WAS COOL AND THEN HE STARTED TALKING ABOUT HIS TRIP HERE


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 18 2009, 09:03 PM~13045727
> *IT WAS COOL AND THEN HE STARTED TALKING ABOUT HIS TRIP HERE
> *


Nice, what trip where?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 18 2009, 11:06 PM~13045771
> *Nice, what trip where?
> *


HES COMMING TO LA


----------



## haze1995

thats awesome! I cant wait to go home to TX to see my dad and my mom.


----------



## haze1995




----------



## haze1995

Still cant believe I won. Hey, JD how did your dads trip go?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 17 2009, 10:37 PM~13311325
> *Still cant believe I won.  Hey, JD how did your dads trip go?
> *


GREAT REAL GREAT


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 17 2009, 08:40 PM~13311361
> *GREAT REAL GREAT
> *


Good to hear. Always nice to hear about family.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13022240
> *GOOD TO HEAR THAT WHEN MY DAD FINDS OUT A SOLDIER WON SOME WHEELS HES GONNA BE HAPPY
> *


I was the 1st soldier to join the club :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 18 2009, 04:22 PM~13318775
> *I was the 1st soldier to join the club  :biggrin:
> *


congrats bro!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 18 2009, 07:08 PM~13319739
> *congrats bro!
> *


congrats to you too homie, hows the fleet commin


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 18 2009, 06:27 PM~13319941
> *congrats to you too homie, hows the fleet commin
> *


Still not in my driveway. Hopefully real soon :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 13 2009, 08:28 PM~13565415
> *Still not in my driveway.  Hopefully real soon :cheesy:
> *


post a pic of the wheels you won :0


----------



## haze1995

should be going out this week to my house!


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 13 2009, 10:33 PM~13566982
> *should be going out this week to my house!
> *


2 months???? :uh: i could of made ya some faster homie :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 14 2009, 05:51 AM~13570231
> *2 months???? :uh: i could of made ya some faster homie :0
> *


YEAH SOME BOOTLEG CHINA WHEELS 

ALL ARE WHEELS ARE HAND MADE AND HES NOT THE ONLY SET WERE MAKING


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 14 2009, 12:25 PM~13574152
> *YEAH SOME BOOTLEG CHINA WHEELS
> 
> ALL ARE WHEELS ARE HAND MADE AND HES NOT THE ONLY SET WERE MAKING
> *


Preach it!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 14 2009, 07:07 PM~13577263
> *Preach it!
> *


ITS THE TRUTH LET ME SEE HIS MADE WHEELS


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 14 2009, 06:09 PM~13577901
> *ITS THE TRUTH LET ME SEE HIS MADE WHEELS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What are you up to in Vegas? When do you get back? Im so anxious.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 14 2009, 08:28 PM~13578170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> What are you up to in Vegas?  When do you get back?  Im so anxious.
> *


MY LIL BROTHER AND FAM FLEW TO VEGAS SO WE DROVE UO TO MEET HIM AND GET DRUNK :biggrin: ILL BE BSCK TOMORROW WITH THE CAMERA


----------



## haze1995

Have fun with the Fam! :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

Hope your trip went well?


----------



## haze1995

Just got a call from Zenith and they wanted to know what chips I wanted. They were putting them together while I was on the phone! Now I'm just waiting for some pics


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## haze1995

Sik!


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13589208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 14 2009, 09:09 PM~13577901
> *ITS THE TRUTH LET ME SEE HIS MADE WHEELS
> *


 :0 10 spoke black dish black spokes and black hub pm me with the style k/o you want :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 16 2009, 03:26 AM~13592091
> *:0 10 spoke black dish black spokes and black hub pm me with the style k/o you want :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 16 2009, 05:26 AM~13592091
> *:0 10 spoke black dish black spokes and black hub pm me with the style k/o you want :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995

Hey JD, got a tracking number? I work weird hours and dont want these bad ass wheels just sitting on my doorstep.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13661069
> *Hey JD, got a tracking number?  I work weird hours and dont want these bad ass wheels just sitting on my doorstep.
> *


Ill pm u when i get home


----------



## haze1995

Thank you SIR!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

Got my Z's today, thanks JD and everyone who participated in this raffle!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

your welcome


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Those looks badass!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT


----------

